# Fog Chiller



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

This is my latest DIY with links to videos of the thing at work. My fog chiller:
http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2010/10/diy-fog-chiller.html


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks good, Great job!


----------

